
Ocean is an amazing battery-powered wireless server that fits in your pocket - aj_icracked
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/01/15/ocean-is-an-amazing-battery-powered-wireless-server-that-fits-in-your-pocket/
======
greglindahl
Compare to Pocket C.H.I.P.[1], which has a screen but only a 5 hour battery.

1:
[http://nextthing.co/pages/pocketchip](http://nextthing.co/pages/pocketchip)

